# Spektrum 18T problem



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I just got a 18T today and tried to put a Spektrum reciever in it. When I tried to program the xps esc it would work until I shut everything off. When I trun everything back on only the steering works. The 18T manual isn't much help.

Does anyone know what i should do? Can I use the Spectrum system in my 18T?
Jeff


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

I have seen some posts concerning non working ESC with the Spektrum system. There are a few ESC's that directly advertise that they are Spektrum operable. I do not know why? It can't be a voltage thing.

Maybe a post on the main forum under the 1/10 scale on road or oval electric may garner you better results. I know that I have used my 2.4 Futaba in my 1/18 scale BRP car without any problems.


----------



## Mini_Me (Dec 8, 2007)

There are some well documented writeups about this on other forums, but basically the stock esc looks for a signal within 2 seconds on startup. The Spektrum takes longer to initiate. So you have to reprogram the esc every time you turn it on.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes this is a known issue. It will not work - check out this thread for the details:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=147975


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help.
For now I've changed back to the stock Tx and Rx and everything works fine. I'm going to be running it in a stock class this spring and can't change anything in it anyway. 
Jeff


----------

